
The Democrats' new online troll fighters make 2020 debut in Iowa - AndrewBissell
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/02/politics/facebook-democrats-disinformation-iowa/index.html
======
bobbytran
The Russians again? The American public isn't that stupid.

When Obama was running, there were bots running rampant on many sites like
Reddit.

Were they Russian too?

~~~
AndrewBissell
Seems like it's more about clamping down on vigorous questioning of the
fairness of the blatantly broken voting process:

> Another tool built in-house at the DNC monitors Twitter traffic. On Monday,
> it'll watch for misinformation about how and where to caucus. Variations of
> the word "rigged" had been loaded into system when CNN was shown it Saturday
> — attempts to undermine legitimate vote results using disinformation is
> something Democrats are watching out for.

Interesting to consider in light of Twitter Safety's new policies announced
today:

> Our new rule: You may not deceptively share synthetic or manipulated media
> that are likely to cause harm. In addition, we may label Tweets containing
> synthetic and manipulated media to help people understand their authenticity
> and to provide context.

